# Starting to build my ghetto rally star!



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Sup,

Well this weekend my lil red 87 Sentra will begin its transformation into a rally car. Here is a list of what will be happening this weekend.
Hella fogs lights
Hella driving lights
strip interior
fix rear brakes
possible front end skid-pan(if I can find that big road sign I have)

Any other ideas?? free stuff is a must for now


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

*coolers....*

don't forget to buy a oil cooler and beef up you radiator. Electric fan must be in good shape and new hoses and fluid.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

hrdbdyracer,

I dont have the $$ right now for a cooler, also I dont have a oil temp gauge in my 87, so I wouldnt even know if a cooler is needed. Thanks for the input though, I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Try using a bike computer as a rally odo. They aren't free, but 20 bucks isn't bad if you get into TSD road rallies. I hooked mine up last weekend and I'm going to try it out in a TSD rally this Saturday. You can even correct it to reflect the rally odometer mileage.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Try using a bike computer as a rally odo. They aren't free, but 20 bucks isn't bad if you get into TSD road rallies. I hooked mine up last weekend and I'm going to try it out in a TSD rally this Saturday. You can even correct it to reflect the rally odometer mileage. *


How bout autocross this sunday???


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Ricebox,

I won't have time for autocross. I'm going to a rally on Saturday near Toronto and staying overnight nearby, so I won't have time to get back. Right now rallying is the priority here at fcsmotorsports, and since we're currently 2nd in points for beginer after 1 event for the Ontario Road Rally Cup we really want to try and win the chamionship in our class. SOLO II will have to wait for another day. I'll be out when there is no conflict with TSD or rallycross.


----------

